# Underweight Dove



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi,

A couple weeks ago, I participated in the county fair with my tangerine pearl ringneck dove. In the dove category, she was the champion (there were only three other birds) and managed to get 2nd in the pigeon & dove combined class. The judge told me the reason she didn't get first was because she was underweight. Are there any tricks to gaining weight? I have already tried safflower seeds and she got tired of them. I also give her hard-boiled egg and she likes that a lot.

Thank you!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Maybe instead of feeding just one type of feed mix it up so she doesn't get bored, add variety. That all I got not much experience here aha. Good luck!


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Okay I will try that. I have a Wilco near me. By the way, do you know if pellets would be good for her?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

You could try pellets, I don't know how your dove would react. But try some and if she likes them then why not? But I am not sure as I have never used pellets. I'm sure some other members would direct you better


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

I will ask some of my other pigeon friends. Thank you for your information!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

You can try unsalted chopped peanuts in her seeds pigeon friend  

By the way could you post a pic of champion girl for us ???


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

I will try that! Thank you. And here is Steven- my beautiful, lovey dove. She is going to get a mate today! YAY!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Gorgeous girl she is  
Thanks for the pic


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

haha, no problem.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh boy. She's gonna be a heartbreaker!


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh she struts her stuff- all the time... By the way, do you breed lucerne gold collars, or is that just your profile pic?


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just my profile pic. My dream bird. Would like to pick some up one day... If only


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Try introducing Harrison's high potency fine pellet feed, they have good weight on that. Millet sprays for treats.


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> Just my profile pic. My dream bird. Would like to pick some up one day... If only


I know a breeder in Florida. I don't know if your interested in shipping birds, but…

Theyr'e pretty expensive


----------



## 4-h dove girl (Aug 7, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> Try introducing Harrison's high potency fine pellet feed, they have good weight on that. Millet sprays for treats.


I will try that. She does seem to like the pellets, because I have experimented with chicken pellets (bad idea?) and that doesn't seem to be bothering her...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

4-h dove girl said:


> I will try that. She does seem to like the pellets, because I have experimented with chicken pellets (bad idea?) and that doesn't seem to be bothering her...


I think if you pull up the Harrison's site online, you will read the quality of the pellets, which chicken feed does not have.


----------

